# Heres more proof . Pro flopper is washed up



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

This is only proof that the product you buy over the counter works . Its a Pro hopper g-force 2 piston pump with a 11 gear . No tricks or mods . Saco motor with 50 psi charge piston . We proved it here using it and taking it out from the truck at the show .We raffled out the pump to a lucky winner . No secrets or mods . Check out lowriderscene vids , they video taped the whole part us taking it out . No other manufacturer can prove it like this . Team pro hopper . 

Tickets were free - And it shows the winner . 

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l166/usa...nt=029f35a8.pbr


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 19 2007, 11:41 PM~9263847
> *This is only proof that the product you by over the counter works . Its a Pro hopper g-force 2 piston pump with a 11 gear . No tricks or mods . Saco motor with 50 psi charge piston . We proved it here using it and taking it out from the truck at the show .We raffled out the pump to a lucky winner . No secrets or mods .  Check out lowriderscene vids , they video taped the whole part us taking it out . No other manufacturer can prove it like this . Team pro hopper .
> 
> Tickets were free - And it shows the winner .
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

TEAM PRO-HOPPER REPPIN IN ODESSA


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Nov 20 2007, 12:24 AM~9264243
> *TEAM PRO-HOPPER REPPIN IN ODESSA
> *



Good to see ya represent @ the show :thumbsup:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*you guys did real well, much props. but lets call a spade a spade, its a FORD RANGER. dont take alot to make a Ranger bang bumper, woulda been more impressed if it was in a different car.

not trying to hate AT ALL, but you are talking it up like the pump is so "badass" off the shelf that it rocks the world, when really and truely you can make a ranger do big numbers very easily without a piston.

what I was impressed by, was how you drove the truck out with one front wheel completely off, and the truck didnt tip or even act like it was missing a wheel,... now THAT is a well weighted truck! :biggrin: *


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2007, 04:33 PM~9268073
> * what I was impressed by, was how you drove the truck out with one front wheel completely off, and the truck didnt tip or even act like it was missing a wheel,... now THAT is a well weighted truck! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
haha!Pro-flopper sucks ass.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2007, 04:33 PM~9268073
> *you guys did real well, much props. but lets call a spade a spade, its a FORD RANGER. dont take alot to make a Ranger bang bumper, woulda been more impressed if it was in a different car.
> 
> not trying to hate AT ALL, but you are talking it up like the pump is so "badass" off the shelf that it rocks the world, when really and truely you can make a ranger do big numbers very easily without a piston.
> ...



Weighted ? lol . Are you willing to put money where your mouth is ? Cuz I be more than happy to take your money . Now instead of talkin shit and invading my thread with stupidity challenge me with some $$. 
Now You show how you dont know crap bout hydraulics and instead blame it on "its a ranger " and only doing record numbers because its "weighted" . The reason I could push it is because if you noticed I had the back fully locked up . So it made the front suspension easy to roll out . 
Now my point was the pump has no secrets . Its over the counter . Now come on man , dont come here with that weight shit excuse . You in the wrong thread buddy. Im just proving it and Im still going to prove it in other rides because the public want to know what they are buying .


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: FOR PRO HOPPER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

lookin good!


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 20 2007, 06:30 PM~9268575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> haha!Pro-flopper sucks ass.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww man u should have hooked him up with the fittings and adel or adex still attached lol.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

What up Gilbert I see you doing da damn thing..


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 20 2007, 07:31 PM~9269447
> *:0  :uh:
> *


Pro-flopper does(suck),worst company I have EVER had the misfortune to deal with,I know Eric is gone,but I doubt things have changed.Want a big order fucked up bigtime go with PH,then have them accuse you of lying about shortages. :uh: 
Go with Black Magic,great product,and great customer service.


----------



## pmdogg (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 21 2007, 10:16 AM~9273074
> *
> Pro-flopper does(suck),worst company I have EVER had the misfortune to deal with,I know Eric is gone,but I doubt things have changed.Want a big order fucked up bigtime go with PH,then have them accuse you of lying about shortages. :uh:
> Go with Black Magic,great product,and great customer service.
> *


im with bmh hommie


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2007, 04:44 PM~9268688
> *Weighted ? lol . Are you willing to put money where your mouth is ?  Cuz I be more than happy to take your money .  Now instead of talkin shit and invading my thread with stupidity  challenge me with some $$.
> Now You show how you dont know crap bout hydraulics and instead blame it on "its a ranger " and only doing record numbers because its "weighted" .  The reason I  could push it  is because if you noticed I had the back fully locked up . So it made the front suspension easy to roll out .
> Now my point was the pump has no secrets . Its over the counter . Now come on man , dont come here with that weight shit excuse . You in the wrong thread buddy.  Im just proving it and Im still going to prove it in other rides  because the public want to know what they are buying .
> *



*how are you gonna take my money?.. that was purely a rediculous comment Gilbert. sure the pump works alright, but its hard to tell if the pump REALLY made a difference or not, because YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO Rangers are easy as hell to make work. light, stronger frame, 4cyl. we have ALL been making them swing for years! and as far as weight, post up a pic of your weight cert. if your so confident, and dont bullshit either! that doesnt mean you go empty the truck and get a new certificate just to "prove me wrong"... but a real actual weight cert for that truck loaded with equipment. I didnt call you out personally, but if you want to make it personal we can Gilbert. :biggrin:

lets be honest, you guys did well at the show, and it was cool what you did for a guy in the crowd, that was really cool. but dont go braggin that the "pump is the shit" when it aint, that kid aint gonna see much difference in his truck, and you know that. that pump works good in a "setup" truck, but U make it seem like customers can just "buy over the counter" slap it in and bang 80's.. without anything else, Pump only...lol.. now your showing how little you know.. :biggrin: *


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 20 2007, 04:30 PM~9268575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> haha!Pro-flopper sucks ass.
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:19 AM~9273097
> *how are you gonna take my money?.. that was purely a rediculous comment Gilbert. sure the pump works alright, but its hard to tell if the pump REALLY made a difference or not, because YOU KNOW AS WELL AS I DO Rangers are easy as hell to make work. light, stronger frame, 4cyl. we have ALL been making them swing for years! and as far as weight, post up a pic of your weight cert. if your so confident, and dont bullshit either! that doesnt mean you go empty the truck and get a new certificate just to "prove me wrong"... but a real actual weight cert for that truck loaded with equipment. I didnt call you out personally, but if you want to make it personal we can Gilbert. :biggrin:
> 
> lets be honest, you guys did well at the show, and it was cool what you did for a guy in the crowd, that was really cool. but dont go braggin that the "pump is the shit" when it aint, that kid aint gonna see much difference in his truck, and you know that. that pump works good in a "setup" truck, but U make it seem like customers can just "buy over the counter" slap it in and bang 80's.. without anything else, Pump only...lol.. now your showing how little you know.. :biggrin:
> *














I here what you are sayin . But Im sure since you rep bm you are going to try to cloud or bring down pro hopper . We expect that from other manufacturers . Now be real , your sayin any pump will do 87 inches over the counter with NO tricks ? Sure lol . Now dont hate or run your mouth on the promoting that I do for pro hopper . I never said anything about your product . Put your product where your mouth is and do what I do to show the public what they are getting . Cant get any more real than that buddy. I never ever said you can slap this pump in and do 80s . Im showing what the pump can do if its set up right . Dont start trying to confuse people and try to start rumors that my truck is weighted . I call you out at anyshow . Put up $1000 cash and I gaurantee you that I will smack back bumper and I will tape this and let you personally inspect my truck for weight . BUT it has to be all on tape so everyone can see me take your money . Now you say the time and place .


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 21 2007, 08:50 AM~9273273
> *I here what you are sayin . But Im sure since you rep bm you are going to try to cloud or bring down pro hopper . We expect that from other manufacturers . Now be real , your sayin any pump will do 87 inches over the counter with NO tricks ? Sure lol . Now dont hate or run your mouth on the promoting that I do for pro hopper . I never said anything about your product . Put your product  where your mouth is and do what I do to show the public what they are getting . Cant get any more real than that buddy. I never ever said you can slap this pump in and do 80s . Im showing what the pump can do if its set up right . Dont start trying to confuse people and try to start rumors that my truck is weighted .                                  I call you out at anyshow . Put up $1000 cash and I gaurantee you that I will smack back bumper and I will tape this and let you personally inspect my truck for weight . BUT it has to be all on tape so everyone can see me take your money . Now you say the time and place .
> *



* I have not said anything bad about Prohopper, nor do I intend to, bashing another manufacturer just makes you look bad, and Im not into that. I used to be a dealer for them, and theres still some things from them I do like that are exclusive to PH. there is no product bashing except by you, do you think we dont catch the "come out of the dark and into the light" bullshit,..lol.. grow up Gilbert, you wont even look our way when we roll in. so stop trying to be "Tuffy the testical"
lol.. it just dont fit you.

I will say it again, WHAT YOU GUYS DID FOR PROMOTION, AND FOR THE KID THAT WON THE PUMP WAS REALLY COOL, I RESPECT THE FUCK OUT OF THAT, CUZ YOU MADE SOME DREAMS COME TRUE! 

why wont you show us a copy of your weight certification, we all know you have one, you are supposed to have one,... c'mon lil fella, scan it and show us :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 21 2007, 08:56 AM~9273310
> *:0  :0
> *



*congrats on the raffle bro! truck lloked good. btw I think we saw you at the store right before the show with the other red s-10 right?*


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

hey gil i not gon lie i got 5 tickets i was in line like 5 times and i did not win man!!!!! are you going to do this again? fuck them haters gil


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

yeah batt cable came loose its ok great show


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 10:04 AM~9273359
> * I have not said anything bad about Prohopper, nor do I intend to, bashing another manufacturer just makes you look bad, and Im not into that. I used to be a dealer for them, and theres still some things from them I do like that are exclusive to PH. there is no product bashing except by you, do you think we dont catch the "come out of the dark and into the light" bullshit,..lol.. grow up Gilbert, you wont even look our way when we roll in. so stop trying to be "Tuffy the testical"
> lol.. it just dont fit you.
> 
> ...





 :around: :dunno: :banghead:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Nov 21 2007, 09:19 AM~9273092
> *im with bmh hommie
> *


Cool!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2007, 02:32 PM~9267513
> *Good to see ya represent  @ the show :thumbsup:
> *


likewise bro you did your thang team pro-hopper


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I never had problems with ProHopper, product or service. The best out of the last 3 companies I've dealt with. I got a GFII waiting for next year and I'm excited about that.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 21 2007, 09:15 AM~9273419
> *  :around:  :dunno:  :banghead:
> *



*cool your jets bro,.. dont make me have to put your truck on blast, Ron knows the guy that build that truck, we know the "REAL DEAL" on that truck :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*you betta check yo'self nukkuh! hahahaha







*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9277522
> *cool your jets bro,.. dont make me have to put your truck on blast, Ron knows the guy that build that truck, we know the "REAL DEAL" on that truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I'M NOT GONNA GET IN THIS ONE....... :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hahahaha :biggrin: *


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:00 PM~9277553
> *you betta check yo'self nukkuh! hahahaha
> 
> 
> ...


MAS PUTO.... hahahahahahahaha :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 21 2007, 07:24 PM~9277760
> *MAS PUTO....  hahahahahahahaha :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




*HAHAHAHAHA MANNY, YOUR JUST SOUR CUZ YOU COULDNT GO hahahaha*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

I KONW......but i got to see the pics ................


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 21 2007, 07:39 PM~9277852
> *I KONW......but i got to see the pics ................
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

I got a pic
:biggrin: 
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=7yof79c&s=1


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 21 2007, 09:56 PM~9279119
> *I got a pic
> :biggrin:
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=7yof79c&s=1
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2007, 07:56 PM~9277522
> *cool your jets bro,.. dont make me have to put your truck on blast, Ron knows the guy that build that truck, we know the "REAL DEAL" on that truck :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *










You need to quit tryin to bullshit people with bullshit real deal shit and put up some money . Quit actin like you know secrets and actin like a female . Put up some cash so I can take it from ya . :buttkick:


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i think the guys saying pro-flopper really want to say is that they like floppy donky dicks :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I got Black Magic all rattled and shit . I never opened this thread to talk shit to bm . I was just promoting and giving away a free pump . Thats all . Them boys from bm want to come in here and try to act like the pump aint working . If it dont rattle them then why are they all over my nuts? Actin like females and shit . What they should do is prove there shit like I do and quit acting like females with bullshit secrets . All you females are always looking for stupid excuses . :roflmao: :buttkick:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 21 2007, 08:05 PM~9277600
> *:0 I'M NOT GONNA GET IN THIS ONE....... :biggrin:
> *


If I were you I would too ron . Dont forget - we got real pictures of you doing your shopping remember ? I know you know what Im talkin bout . So keep your females in check and tell them to leave this thread alone cuz we can start up loading them pics real quick . Ive been tryin to be cool with ya man but your cheerleader females keep whoring my thread .


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

i think team pro-hopper and black magic did really well at the car show.stop all the bullshit hatin on each other and keep running your businesses well like ya'll have.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Nov 22 2007, 11:24 AM~9282034
> *i think team pro-hopper and black magic did really well at the car show.stop all the bullshit hatin on each other and keep running your businesses well like ya'll have.
> *


*aint no hating going on at all,... Gilbert is trying to make personal attacks, we have said NOTHING bad about prohopper or the product, in fact I complimented Gilbert on what he did by giving the pump away, was real cool! :thumbsup: 
but insinuating that an "off the shelf pump" will make your can bang 80's plus is just rediculous. AND THAT IS WHAT OUR POINT IS. Gilbert doesnt have ANY of us rattled,..lol.. in fact its funny to watch him "ATTEMP" to act like a tuff guy, cuz we all know he aint, and it just makes him look foolish. watching him try to name call and puff his chest out shows everyone here who is really on the defensive. Im still trying to figure out what his cash challenge is actually applying to, but have no fear Gilbert, you will see TEAM BLACK MAGIC out real strong in 08,.. if you REEEAAAALLY wanna get testy feel free to come on over and chit chat :biggrin: *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 05:51 PM~9283711
> *aint no hating going on at all,... Gilbert is trying to make personal attacks, we have said NOTHING bad about prohopper or the product, in fact I complimented Gilbert on what he did by giving the pump away, was real cool!  :thumbsup:
> but insinuating that an "off the shelf pump" will make your can bang 80's plus is just rediculous. AND THAT IS WHAT OUR POINT IS. Gilbert doesnt have ANY of us rattled,..lol.. in fact its funny to watch him "ATTEMP" to act like a tuff guy, cuz we all know he aint, and it just makes him look foolish. watching him try to name call and puff his chest out shows everyone here who is really on the defensive. Im still trying to figure out what his cash challenge is actually applying to, but have no fear Gilbert, you will see TEAM BLACK MAGIC out real strong in 08,.. if you REEEAAAALLY wanna get testy feel free to come on over and chit chat :biggrin:
> *




Where in the hell did you see me say this pump will make your car do 80 inches ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

I see I got you guys rattled . lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I only proved my truck is doing what it did with a over the counter pump . That means it works . That means its capable of doing high numbers with no tricks . That means if you got the right combo , pro hopper over the counter parts can do it .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Provin video , pics and point provin @ a car show pit . Cant get no real then that . I aint done yet . More proof comin and maybe More FREE pumps might be givin out at future shows from Different competition rides . Thats how you prove your product . Aint nothin wrong with getting a provin free pump right ? 
Now please quit whoring my thread !


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

I WANT ANOTHER PUMP :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie (Jul 22, 2006)

I smell a hop for pinks.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 23 2007, 09:13 AM~9286954
> *I WANT ANOTHER PUMP :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *




Hows it workin ?


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

NOT HITTIN 80'S BUT IT BLEW THE SHOWTIME OUT THE WATER MAKIN SOME MODS 2 THE RIDE


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 23 2007, 09:37 AM~9287041
> *NOT HITTIN 80'S BUT IT BLEW THE SHOWTIME OUT THE WATER MAKIN SOME MODS 2 THE RIDE
> *




Thats good man , just pm me if you need some pointers .


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

jolly good topic old chaps :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 23 2007, 09:29 AM~9287012
> *Hows it workin ?
> *



i run prohopper too .but im telling u just post a car doin inches..trucks are pretty easy..thats all u have to do u said u had a video of a single CAR u had in another thread...


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 23 2007, 06:12 PM~9289550
> *i run prohopper too .but im telling u just post a car doin inches..trucks are pretty easy..thats all u have to do u said u had a video of a single CAR u had in another thread...
> *



Excuses and post this and post that and do this and do that ........ Is never going to satisfy the competitor . My point was made , got others rattled and got my pm message box over filled . Pro Hopper - simply proven the best.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 23 2007, 06:12 PM~9289550
> *i run prohopper too .but im telling u just post a car doin inches..trucks are pretty easy..thats all u have to do u said u had a video of a single CAR u had in another thread...
> *


Glad to see you got the right equiptment ROCKSOLID84 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 23 2007, 06:17 PM~9289587
> *Glad to see you got the right equiptment  ROCKSOLID84 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



i have yet to use g force but i got a few on the shelf..


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 23 2007, 05:16 PM~9289573
> *Excuses and post this and post that and do this and do that ........  Is never going to satisfy the competitor . My point was made , got others rattled and got my pm message box over filled . Pro Hopper - simply proven the best.
> *



*Gilbert lol.. your so full of shit bro,.. your not proving shit with the product and noone is rattled, do you honestly think that WE feel threatened by Pro hopper?..lol
hahahaha no sir. it wouldnt matter if you were promoting BLACK MAGIC, REDS, HI-LOW, or whoever, I would still be calling "BULLSHIT".

let me type it out slowly for you, so u understand pendejo...lol...


you are promoting like the pump makes big inches off the shelf , in any car. I said " maybe in a setup car " u finally said the same thing.

your not proving that the pump does anything, that truck hit 80's before you owned it with a fenner pump no piston,.. so thats all Im saying.

I will say it again, EVEN IF IT WAS A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP I would still be calling "bullshit" on your original statements. your truck is setup, plus its a ranger. 

you did well, but dont brag up your soon to be obsolete product like its gods gift to hydraulics, hahahahahah.

and if quality and pride in our product (Black Magic) is what your insinuating as "cheating tricks"..lol... sorry holmes thats how we roll. I would be willing to bet that if you brought that truck to Vegas, with your cam corder,..lol.. and hopped the truck with your "off the shelf" piston, then swapped it out with a BM off the shelf piston, it would do a bit better with the Black Magic pump... NOW PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS, AND TAKE A DRIVE SISTER! :biggrin: 

dont forget to bring Mongo to carry your Nitrogen tanks, and the camera :biggrin: :thumbsup: *


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

dang


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 22 2007, 05:51 PM~9283711
> *aint no hating going on at all,... Gilbert is trying to make personal attacks, we have said NOTHING bad about prohopper or the product, in fact I complimented Gilbert on what he did by giving the pump away, was real cool!  :thumbsup:
> but insinuating that an "off the shelf pump" will make your can bang 80's plus is just rediculous. AND THAT IS WHAT OUR POINT IS. Gilbert doesnt have ANY of us rattled,..lol.. in fact its funny to watch him "ATTEMP" to act like a tuff guy, cuz we all know he aint, and it just makes him look foolish. watching him try to name call and puff his chest out shows everyone here who is really on the defensive. Im still trying to figure out what his cash challenge is actually applying to, but have no fear Gilbert, you will see TEAM BLACK MAGIC out real strong in 08,.. if you REEEAAAALLY wanna get testy feel free to come on over and chit chat :biggrin:
> *


NAW FUCK THAT JAY......FUCK PRO-HOPPER.....AND FUCK YOU GILBERT...YOU AINT RATTLED SHIT ,YOU LITTLE TWIG ASS MOTHER FUCKER. NEXT TIME I SEE YOU ,I'LL SHOW YOU HOW BITCHES ARE TREATED.

BITCH....


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

you guys need to build some cars that will stand up and throw the front wheels out like punches. you could have like a rockem sockem car fight. real fighting is borring.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by damo_@Nov 23 2007, 07:05 PM~9290382
> *you guys need to build some cars that will stand up and throw the front wheels out like punches. you could have like a rockem sockem car fight. real fighting is borring.
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA............ :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2007, 06:53 PM~9290299
> *NAW FUCK THAT JAY......FUCK PRO-HOPPER.....AND FUCK YOU GILBERT...YOU AINT RATTLED SHIT ,YOU LITTLE TWIG ASS MOTHER FUCKER.  NEXT TIME I SEE YOU ,I'LL SHOW YOU HOW BITCHES ARE TREATED.
> 
> BITCH....
> *



Dam and RON is a cool guy to see him this mad, must mean something :0


----------



## juiced93 (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by damo_@Nov 23 2007, 08:05 PM~9290382
> *you guys need to build some cars that will stand up and throw the front wheels out like punches. you could have like a rockem sockem car fight. real fighting is borring.
> *


thats the funniest shit ive heard all night :roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

Dont make me put my old school lowrider hydraulic pump in my caddy and show you boys the business by hopping a tall boy!!!foolz better reconize!!!
Bawwhhahahhh!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9290299
> *NAW FUCK THAT JAY......FUCK PRO-HOPPER.....AND FUCK YOU GILBERT...YOU AINT RATTLED SHIT ,YOU LITTLE TWIG ASS MOTHER FUCKER.  NEXT TIME I SEE YOU ,I'LL SHOW YOU HOW BITCHES ARE TREATED.
> 
> BITCH....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit if its gonna be in vegas they should call up UFC and put that shit in the octagon lol


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Nov 23 2007, 10:03 PM~9290850
> *Dam and RON is a cool guy to see him this mad, must mean something :0
> *


BOTH OF THESE GUYS ARE COOL.HATE TO SEE THEM ACT LIKE THIS BEING THAT THEY'RE BUSINESS OWNERS :angry: VERY BAD FOR BUSINESS.THAT'S WHY I STICK TO BIG EDS :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

looks like gily got black maghic all scared n shit . never seen ron trip like dat funny


----------



## INDIVIDUALS~317 (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueDemon_@Nov 24 2007, 05:59 AM~9293200
> *BOTH OF THESE GUYS ARE COOL.HATE TO SEE THEM ACT LIKE THIS BEING THAT THEY'RE BUSINESS OWNERS :angry: VERY BAD FOR BUSINESS.THAT'S WHY I STICK TO BIG EDS :biggrin:
> *


I agree, both are good people......... Damn Ron, where did that come from???? Never even heard of u speakin like that......... :dunno: Gilbert said like five times throughout this thread, he never said the pumps would make the truck hit the 80's................. Whether you rock PH, BM, CCE, Or Whatever, If it works for u, Great..............Kinda silly to be heated about, AGREE??????.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2007, 07:20 PM~9290081
> *Gilbert lol.. your so full of shit bro,.. your not proving shit with the product and noone is rattled, do you honestly think that WE feel threatened by Pro hopper?..lol
> hahahaha no sir. it wouldnt matter if you were promoting BLACK MAGIC, REDS, HI-LOW,  or whoever, I would still be calling "BULLSHIT".
> 
> ...












Ok - so a day and a half for this come back . Lol . Me and my crew are here lookin at this post laughin our ass off. 
WEAK. 
Now in order for you to back up what you say you 1st need to build a car in competition . You see you guys invaded my thread . Right now you are just actin like someones wife . So that means you are NOTHING to me . NADDA. You are a no one . Im sure you built some cars but this is a total different forum . So build somthin then you have the right to say what you want to say. But right now you are just A NOBODY . 
Its clear that I got you and your people rattled . It does not take a rocket scientist to see that . Everyone here knows Im am only promoting a product and giving away parts . Now you guys want to act like internet gangsters and say somthin in front of a computer rather than @ the show . People here are not surprised by your unprofessionAL remarks . All other manufactures like reds , hi-lo,cce etc dont hate and act like asses like you and your team . 
Now be smart , put your product where your mouth is because right about now you guys are lookin really bad and dumb.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9290299
> *NAW FUCK THAT JAY......FUCK PRO-HOPPER.....AND FUCK YOU GILBERT...YOU AINT RATTLED SHIT ,YOU LITTLE TWIG ASS MOTHER FUCKER.  NEXT TIME I SEE YOU ,I'LL SHOW YOU HOW BITCHES ARE TREATED.
> 
> BITCH....
> *


#



I know you dont mean that ron ! take it back!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 23 2007, 07:53 PM~9290299
> *NAW FUCK THAT JAY......FUCK PRO-HOPPER.....AND FUCK YOU GILBERT...YOU AINT RATTLED SHIT ,YOU LITTLE TWIG ASS MOTHER FUCKER.  NEXT TIME I SEE YOU ,I'LL SHOW YOU HOW BITCHES ARE TREATED.
> 
> BITCH....
> *







You know whats fucked up , who helped your ass when you were broken down stuck in the pit @ odessa ? Thats right ted (187) . Thats my guy who does my welding for me @ usa motorsports . And you want to talk shit . :twak: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I think this all started back when people were saying the GFII aint shit, and the only reason prohopper-sponsored guys are hitting inches is because the pumps they are using are different quality/modified over the ones avalible to the general public, and Gilbert just wants to proove that this aint the case. maybe BM is jealous they dont have a pump head with there name on it. If Gilbert or PH was just talkin down on other companies, trust me, they have alot more than a single pump truck they could throw in someones face. 

And to the BM guys, everyone gets your point that it takes more than a good pump to pull 80's. Everyone knows this and your arguments are getting really unprofessional looking on this (Gilberts) post at least.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 24 2007, 10:54 AM~9293504
> *I think this all started back when people were saying the GFII aint shit, and the only reason prohopper-sponsored guys are hitting inches is because the pumps they are using are different quality/modified over the ones avalible to the general public, and Gilbert just wants to proove that this aint the case. maybe BM is  jealous they dont have a pump head with there name on it. If Gilbert or PH was just talkin down on other companies, trust me, they have alot more than a single pump truck they could throw in someones face.
> 
> And to the BM guys, everyone gets your point that it takes more than a good pump to pull 80's. Everyone knows this and your arguments are getting really unprofessional looking on this (Gilberts) post at least.
> *







BULLSEYE! WELL SAID ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

Just make a house call and the money on the hoods?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pumps77_@Nov 23 2007, 10:25 PM~9291970
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*sad thing is Gilbert BARELY beat the cutty, with his light as ranger, and Ron blew a tire and had to stop early :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 24 2007, 09:45 AM~9293456
> *You know whats fucked up , who helped your ass when you were broken down stuck in the pit  @ odessa ? Thats right ted (187) . Thats my guy who does my welding for me @ usa motorsports . And you want to talk shit .  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



*u talking bout the guy that was bitching about your lack of support and poor product,.. oh ok,.. I remember him, real cool guy :biggrin: *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Gilbert, your like that kid that just dont know when to stop talking , 3 pages of this thread you missed the point entirely, then came back and said exactly what we were saying...

and trying to call me out, shows how nieve you are. get at me in the pit, or mapquest the address below, and come on down :biggrin:

I aint no pretty mutha fucka like you, we actually build our shit, we got cuts and scrapes, busted knuckles from building, dirty dickies and chucks with burn holes in em. no yuppy ass gold chain wearing softboy like you. real builders. stay in your league cakeboy :biggrin: *


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 24 2007, 08:54 AM~9293504
> *I think this all started back when people were saying the GFII aint shit, and the only reason prohopper-sponsored guys are hitting inches is because the pumps they are using are different quality/modified over the ones avalible to the general public, and Gilbert just wants to proove that this aint the case. maybe BM is  jealous they dont have a pump head with there name on it. If Gilbert or PH was just talkin down on other companies, trust me, they have alot more than a single pump truck they could throw in someones face.
> 
> And to the BM guys, everyone gets your point that it takes more than a good pump to pull 80's. Everyone knows this and your arguments are getting really unprofessional looking on this (Gilberts) post at least.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 12:09 PM~9293890
> *Gilbert, your like that kid that just dont know when to stop talking , 3 pages of this thread you missed the point entirely, then came back and said exactly what we were saying...
> 
> and trying to call me out, shows how nieve you are. get at me in the pit, or mapquest the address below, and come on down :biggrin:
> ...




Grow up please and zip it already .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

ZIP IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*challenge is still there Gil,.. bring that truck with an "off the shelf" soon to be obsolete ProHopper pump, and work it, then swap it out with a Black magic and lets see the real difference!
or better yet, put that same pump in a stock ranger same year and everything. :biggrin: *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 03:20 PM~9294823
> *challenge is still there Gil,.. bring that truck with an "off the shelf" soon to be obsolete ProHopper pump, and work it, then swap it out with a Black magic  and lets see the real difference!
> or better yet, put that same pump in a stock ranger same year and everything. :biggrin:
> *




I promise you this will be done . 
I will use a over the counter bm pump . It must have the same number 11 gear to match with a pro hopper pump . 
Both pumps must be same over the counter . Both pumps must use 50 lbs charge . Batteries will be fully charged . All on video tape . I will show voltage , psi , show that the system is bled well , show the same mach coils , show how many volts ran direct , show the same dump etc . I will make sure this is to be fair as possible . Now , please man leave it alone already . You makin yourselves look really bad . Im the last person to call out . :nono:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:0 :0 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: IT'S ON!! You betta post a video of this


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zc_delacruz_@Nov 24 2007, 03:47 PM~9294950
> *:0  :0  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  IT'S ON!! You betta post a video of this
> *




It would be my pleasure do make this vid , and everyone knows I will do it . 
But truth to the matter of fact there still will be crying and it still wont shut em up . 

Right thing to do is prove there own product them selves . Do it like I do . Prove to your customers you yourselves are using your own product with no mods. 
Thats what Im doing . I am not trying to be a internet gangster . If I want to get at bm I will crush them in the pit . Thats how it supposed to be done . Leave all that female shit at home please .


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

I got full confidence in PRO HOPPER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

OK, this is a plan, tell you what, i will be the third party in this challenge and PERSONALLY inspect both units to the last bolt. just go ahead and ship both pumps to my florida adress and ill get back with you when im done.


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: can I get in on that??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 12:09 PM~9293890
> *I aint no pretty mutha fucka like you, we actually build our shit, we got cuts and scrapes, busted knuckles from building, dirty dickies and chucks with burn holes in em. no yuppy ass gold chain wearing softboy like you. real builders. stay in your league cakeboy :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:
I hated pro-flopper before for other reasons,now I despise them even more everytime 1usamopeds opens his big yap!


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2007, 11:55 PM~9292513
> *shit if its gonna be in vegas they should call up UFC and put that shit in the octagon lol
> *


ILL PAY TO SEE THAT .................... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

i want to see BMH give up a pump after a hop


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

i'll pay to see this too
:0


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 02:20 PM~9294823
> *challenge is still there Gil,.. bring that truck with an "off the shelf" soon to be obsolete ProHopper pump, and work it, then swap it out with a Black magic  and lets see the real difference!
> or better yet, put that same pump in a stock ranger same year and everything. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: why dont you do it!? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 24 2007, 05:37 PM~9295896
> *i want to see BMH give up a pump after a hop
> 
> *


there shit works ............it aint cheep ......YOU GOTTA PAY TO BE THE BOSS... :0


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 24 2007, 02:20 PM~9294823
> *challenge is still there Gil,.. bring that truck on a kandy painted donk, on 40 inch wheels , buy me a 30 pack of budweiser and 2 snickers bars (king size), then drive 400 miles to my shop, call me 12 minutes before you arrive, bust a three wheel off an air ride set up while drinking a 40 and doing the macarena, while you throw up west side, chunk up a deuce,and do the robot,then with an "off the shelf" soon to be obsolete ProHopper pump, and work it, then swap it out with a Black magic  and lets see the real difference!
> or better yet, put that same pump in a stock ranger that must be the same color (interior and exterior, and must have the same brand ,size and ohm subwoofers , must have the same amount of gas in the tank, same tire pressure same brand wheels and tires same colored knockoffs, same brand of batteries,same year and everything. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdown30 (Nov 24, 2007)

i dont know why ron ton has to be a bad sport why cant u just put your money where your mouth is and deal with it dont be a soar loser baby cakes and take a like a man dont act like punk asss bitttttchhhh


----------



## lowdown30 (Nov 24, 2007)

ooh i forgot hes a computer tough guy :0 :0 :0


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME (Sep 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdown30_@Nov 24 2007, 08:14 PM~9296882
> *ooh i forgot hes a computer tough guy  :0  :0  :0
> *


calm dowm with your two post homie HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..................


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

anybody got any popcorn this keeps gettin better and better :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mannyperez63_@Nov 24 2007, 06:58 PM~9296762
> *there shit works ............it aint cheep ......YOU GOTTA PAY TO BE THE BOSS... :0
> *


it aint cheap

but neither is a pro hopper piston 
and it was free for the winner 
and there were no tricks 
or mods in that pump 

100% available to the public 

gil is just saying that it works 
thats it nothing else 
all them haters are trying to add there bs to all of this 

you dont see pitbull ,reds , or hilow adding there .02 cents to this thread 
if gill is calling out any fool, then let them put there money where there mouth is


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i have nothing bad to say about pro hopper or black magic, i own black magic pumps and also built cars with black magic pumps. off the shelf double pistons with #9's and it hits teh bumper as well no problem. black magic also had gears specifically made for them that werent released to the public and i know this becuz somehow i got a piston pump for my car with their proto type gear inside of it. ive heard good thigns about the gf-2 pumphead and i heard bad things about them.ive personally never used that gear ive only ran marzzochi gears and i havent had a problem with em so if it aint broke dont fix it lol. but i wanna see the video of all this it would be something to see. personally i believe both companies pumps will work off the shelf if u do things correctly, right sized fittings, correct nitrogen psi in the pump, right gear, right coils for the car, right switch man many variables that arent cheap either,


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Nov 24 2007, 10:17 PM~9297292
> *it aint cheap
> 
> but neither is a pro hopper piston
> ...


 bulldog :dunno: do you mean PITBULL


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:0


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

they just need to make the video and be done with it. i understand comp. between companies, but damb. i have seen BM do good things non-piston. i've seen CCE do goos things. and i have 2 PH comp pumps #9 GFII to the nose at 48v. and all the hoses and fittings from there kit. ( i know, i know). my heavy ass caddy gets moving with the 368 under the hood. so i have no complaints about PH and jimmy :wave: takes care of me whenever i need anything. i would have no problem giving BM a try. but PH has proved there product to me. and some complain about they didnt get there order in time or had a head fail on them. but thats llike saying ford is better than chevy. thats a battle that will never come to an end. it comes down to personal taste. both companies can build whatever they want. lets build the same vehicle. imp, caddy, g body. i personally would like to see this done in a caddy or impala. or whatever as long as its a big body. there is to many variables that could happen. do like pinks loose the HOP loose your ride to a lucky fan. And have somebody thats not from BM or PH judge and inspect the vehicles before hoppin. put it up on video and let it do the talkin. run best out of 3 hops. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Nov 24 2007, 09:39 PM~9297861
> *bulldog :dunno:  do you mean PITBULL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i should to slap myself


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 24 2007, 10:51 PM~9297965
> *they just need to make the video and be done with it. i understand comp. between companies, but damb. i have seen BM do good things non-piston. i've seen CCE do goos things. and i have 2 PH comp pumps #9 GFII to the nose at 48v. and all the hoses and fittings from there kit. ( i know, i know). my heavy ass caddy gets moving with the 368 under the hood. so i have no complaints about PH and jimmy :wave: takes care of me whenever i need anything. i would have no problem giving BM a try. but PH has proved there product to me. and some complain about they didnt get there order in time or had a head fail on them. but thats llike saying ford is better than chevy. thats a battle that will never come to an end. it comes down to personal taste. both companies can build whatever they want. lets build the same vehicle. imp, caddy, g body. i personally would like to see this done in a caddy or impala. or whatever as long as its a big body. there is to many variables that could happen. do like pinks loose the HOP loose your ride to a lucky fan. And have somebody thats not from BM or PH judge and inspect the vehicles before hoppin. put it up on video and let it do the talkin. run best out of 3 hops.  :thumbsup:
> *






good idea


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Nov 25 2007, 02:03 AM~9298038
> *good idea
> *


thank you lol. its just gettin old hearing the same shit. both companies are good quality stuff. (my opinion) it the only way to kind of end it. like i said, comparing a ford to a chevy. just because it won 1 race dosent mean that it will win everytime. and on pinks they prove it :burn: lol there is to many thing that need to go right and to many things that can go wrong


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

i want a ticket


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

Wish I could be there to see it but I guess I'll be checkin the vid they pos up SO THEY BETTA POST ONE!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I just want to say thanks to all the people who understand what Im trying to
get across. Im in no way trying to bash any other product out there . Its unfortunate that a manufacture has to get very upset on what Im doing . Im only proving a product and proving it in color . Im trying to make sure everyone here sees that there are no strings attached . Whatever I can do to help you all just pm me . Thanks !


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

I UNDERSTAND


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

im thinkin about going with prohopper on my caddy i had CCE on my buick only compaint i had with them was there cylinders bent to easy never had a problem otherwise this time im gonna give prohopper a try looking forward to ordering from ya


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Nov 25 2007, 09:43 PM~9303577
> *im thinkin about going with prohopper on my caddy i had CCE on my buick  only compaint i had with them was there cylinders bent to easy  never had a problem otherwise  this time im gonna give prohopper a try looking forward to ordering from ya
> *



Well you cant go wrong with PH cylinders; they been around a long time and are proven to stay; top quality.


I think maybe the G-Force head aint gonna work for everyones setups, i mean theres alot of variables, I dont use #6 hoses, BM does,etc, but thats no reason to have RIP G-Force on there website  thats just proves PH has them rattled, or maybe just all that hair dye is soakin into fatboys head...

http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah thats what i replaced the bent ones with and i also bought there adjustable trailing arms loved em


----------



## illeagle86 (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 25 2007, 09:56 PM~9303707
> *Well you cant go wrong with PH cylinders; they been around a long time and are proven to stay; top quality.
> I think maybe the G-Force head aint gonna work for everyones setups, i mean theres alot of variables, I dont use #6 hoses, BM does,etc, but thats no reason to have RIP G-Force on there website  thats just proves PH has them rattled, or maybe just all that hair dye is soakin into fatboys head...
> 
> ...



Wow , I never seen that . But then again I never been to there site . Thats some desperate shit there . Gay :thumbsdown:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

didnt prohopper quit makin g-force because they sucked. Its not like it says G force II


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 26 2007, 11:22 AM~9307316
> *didnt prohopper quit makin g-force because they sucked.  Its not like it says G force II
> *



yes, and they started making 65 impalas because the 64's sucked


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2007, 12:13 PM~9308040
> *yes, and they started making 65 impalas because the 64's sucked
> *


true


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 26 2007, 01:13 PM~9308040
> *yes, and they started making 65 impalas because the 64's sucked
> *


WTF is your point.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 26 2007, 01:54 PM~9308299
> *WTF is  your point.
> *



Point is Pro Hopper Piston pumps are provin . :biggrin:


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 26 2007, 02:12 PM~9308444
> *Point is Pro Hopper Piston pumps are provin .  :biggrin:
> *


not disputing that, but you do have to admit the first gen g-force sucked.

And im not cheerleading for BM, I have 3 prohopper pumps in my trunk.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by miser211_@Nov 26 2007, 02:19 PM~9308493
> *not disputing that, but you do have to admit the first gen g-force sucked.
> 
> And im not cheerleading for BM, I have 3 prohopper pumps in my trunk.
> *


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

every company has pros and cons! I have parts in my trunk from every major company almost. BM, Prohopper, and CCE.

I like the ease of ordering with prohopper hate the rockford gears 
I like BM pricing I hate trying to get a hold of someone on the phone
CCE like the gears and certain pumps hate the pricing and CCE plates


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 25 2007, 08:56 PM~9303707
> *Well you cant go wrong with PH cylinders; they been around a long time and are proven to stay; top quality.
> I think maybe the G-Force head aint gonna work for everyones setups, i mean theres alot of variables, I dont use #6 hoses, BM does,etc, but thats no reason to have RIP G-Force on there website  thats just proves PH has them rattled, or maybe just all that hair dye is soakin into fatboys head...
> 
> ...



*you talk a gang a shit for a dude hiding Arkansas! if prohopper is such a good product why did Jerry leave? Eric?.. hmm....

I dont see prohopper stealing no titles from Black Magic :0 *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*Im only gonna say it ONE MORE TIME then im done with this thread cuz Gilbert has twisted it so much its rediculous.


NOONE IS SAYING ANYTHING BAD ABOUT WHAT YOU DID GILBERT, ...

THE ONLY POINT WAS YOU "INSINUATED" THE PUMP WOULD MAKE YOU DO BIG NUMBERS IN THAT TRUCK, WELL THAT TRUCK DOES BIG NUMBERS WITHOUT A PISTON. THAT OFF THE SHELF PUMP WONT MAKE HUGE NUMBERS UNLESS THE CAR IS SETUP (OR TRUCK IN YOUR CASE) AND YOUR TRUCK IS SETUP, AS IT WAS WHEN YOU BOUGHT IT!

THATS IT, THATS THE POINT. PERIOD.

NOW WE ARE WAITING FOR YOU TO BRING THE TRUCK AND ANOTHER "OFF THE SHELF" PUMP, SO WE CAN PULL ONE OF OURS AND SHOW YOU WHATS UP. PERIOD. DONT EVEN RESPOND GILBERT, JUST MAKE IT HAPPEN.*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 20 2007, 06:44 PM~9268688
> *Weighted ? lol . Are you willing to put money where your mouth is ?  Cuz I be more than happy to take your money .  Now instead of talkin shit and invading my thread with stupidity  challenge me with some $$.
> Now You show how you dont know crap bout hydraulics and instead blame it on "its a ranger " and only doing record numbers because its "weighted" .  The reason I  could push it  is because if you noticed I had the back fully locked up . So it made the front suspension easy to roll out .
> Now my point was the pump has no secrets . Its over the counter . Now come on man , dont come here with that weight shit excuse . You in the wrong thread buddy.  Im just proving it and Im still going to prove it in other rides  because the public want to know what they are buying .
> *






:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2007, 03:11 PM~9308822
> *Im only gonna say it ONE MORE TIME then im done with this thread cuz Gilbert has twisted it so much its rediculous.
> NOONE IS SAYING ANYTHING BAD ABOUT WHAT YOU DID GILBERT, ...
> 
> ...



1.I dont have nothing twisted - only your guys minds . 
2. Eric and jerry are cool with me , and dont have anything to do with this thread .
3. IF bm has any titles , takin it from them is like taking candy from a baby . 
4. You sir are in the wrong thread . 
5. You sir dont have a car in competition . 
6. You sir keep lookin like a jack ass. 
7. If you have permission with your boss (ron) on letting me do the video with a bm off the shelf pump , it will be my pleasure . 
8. If you think any off the shelf pump will make my truck bang OVER 87 inches - you sir must be on crAck.


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

yall should throw bows :0 and video tape it!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Im gonna keep it professional and throw my ride in the air . ..


----------



## 1980caddy (Nov 21, 2007)

yall should sponsor my ride! system hydros the whole deal :biggrin:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 25 2007, 11:56 PM~9303707
> *Well you cant go wrong with PH cylinders; they been around a long time and are proven to stay; top quality.
> I think maybe the G-Force head aint gonna work for everyones setups, i mean theres alot of variables, I dont use #6 hoses, BM does,etc, but thats no reason to have RIP G-Force on there website  thats just proves PH has them rattled, or maybe just all that hair dye is soakin into fatboys head...
> 
> ...


wow thats really un professional. and u can see thst they tried to fade it in so it dosent stand out.  :thumbsdown: :nosad:


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Nov 26 2007, 05:08 PM~9309329
> *wow thats really un professional. and u can see thst they tried to fade it in so it dosent stand out.   :thumbsdown:  :nosad:
> *



LOL, Nick Ill tell you what is unprofessional Bro, THESE SAME PRO HOPPER THREADS OVER & OVER AGAIN & AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!! 


this is the Layitlow Tech section, where people ask for help & advice, not the street or the Hopping Pit ! 

Enough is enough, damn we get the point already. :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 26 2007, 03:54 PM~9309196
> *Im gonna keep it professional and throw my ride in the air . ..
> *


Don't trip homie, we'll see how internet bangin I am.....You just mad cuase I took you bread and butter in your own backyard...HAHA...Oh yea and at the super show.....You should add all those second place wins in your avitar.

Peace fuckface I done with you !!!! :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

out of curiosity, i keep lookin at the link for the blackmagic website that someone posted up and i dont think im seeing what others are, can someone just point it out for me and make it easy lol


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

look real close on the gravestones


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 26 2007, 03:43 PM~9308683
> *you talk a gang a shit for a dude hiding Arkansas! if prohopper is such a good product why did Jerry leave? Eric?.. hmm....
> 
> I dont see prohopper stealing no titles from Black Magic :0
> *


 why would you accuse him of hiding? andrew is just stating the facts ...he is saying that PH has been good to him and their products have always been top notch...and i agree with him.......hes also pointing out the fact of the childish acts of some on here.....hes not hiding...if he were hiding i think hed do it under a fake name not just out right say it.....i personally dont think hes one to hide from anything.......and from what ive read on here he does have a good point...it seems that other companys are getting a bit annoyed and quite a bit bothered by 1usas posts about how PH is number 1 and what not....shit thats what promoting your company is about even if your cce you still think your number 1........no reason to be childish about it.........i personaly think all these companys have brought alot to the lowrider game and all of them have alot of good products...and each has their own bad products...it just happens....live and let go...learn to do deal with it.........


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 27 2007, 02:45 AM~9314680
> *out of curiosity, i keep lookin at the link for the blackmagic website that someone posted up  and i dont think im seeing what others are, can someone just point it out for me and make it easy lol
> *










:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 





















:biggrin: :angel: my prayers are with g-force and his family


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 27 2007, 02:17 AM~9314577
> *Don't trip homie, we'll see how internet bangin I am.....You just mad cuase I took you bread and butter in your own backyard...HAHA...Oh yea and at the super show.....You should add all those second place wins in your avitar.
> 
> Peace fuckface I done with you !!!! :0
> *



Lol , you guys cant quit . Come on ronny you guys lookin like asses . 
I really didnt want to bring this up about your 2 last wins against us in the radical class but since YOU brought it up lets review it . lol .

In vegas . Brett must of been smoking crack for giving you a 28 . Just review the tape . How can you be proud of that? I didnt know that you must break down and fall apart in order to win . Now just review the tape . 


In odessa . LOL . How in the hell you win that one ????????? But I can see that they were tryin to help pay for your trip . Wich I aint mad at all . :biggrin: 

So what it all comes down to is , you got some xtra love in the last two wins . We can all see that on the video. Seeing is believing . VIDEO TAPES DONT LIE . 



How can you honestly say you beat me ?

VOODO
http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l171/EMP...nt=100_0763.flv


Usa.

http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l171/EMP...nt=100_0761.flv


Now im not lookin for excuses . My back right ground wire was loose . Once fixed did you see what happened the second time I danced. But Im sure your boy from empire dont want to upload that part. :0


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Boricua Customs_@Nov 27 2007, 12:02 AM~9313038
> *LOL, Nick Ill tell you what is unprofessional Bro, THESE SAME PRO HOPPER THREADS OVER & OVER AGAIN & AGAIN !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> this is the Layitlow Tech section, where people ask for help & advice, not the street or the Hopping Pit !
> 
> ...


lol you aint bullshitin. just swang the damb cars already. i will never knock somebody for using a company weather i like the company or not. i can see gilbert wants to prove a point, but your right its gettin bad cuz it always ends up in people bitchin. why did we start building cars in the first place to have fun. its not fun when this all you see.


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 27 2007, 11:34 AM~9315916
> *Lol , you guys cant quit . Come on ronny you guys lookin like asses .
> I really didnt want to bring this up about your 2 last wins against us in the radical class but since YOU brought it up lets review it . lol .
> 
> ...


i was there at that show.no way did bmh beat uasmotorsports.the proof is in the videos.if you disagree,then you're a blind summbitch :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

miser211- oh okay i seen it now homie lol its hard to see if ur not looking for it lol


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

never noticed this one before


----------



## damo (Jan 29, 2007)

hehe, you know that guy on the last page made an excellent point, regardless of how your product performs you are going to advertise it as #1. Whens the last time you saw an ad that says, "Its darn good but, you know Reds is kinda better"


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

miser211 damn i had to get up from my computer and get at an angle to catch that one lol and i got a 22 inch wide screen high definition monitor not a cheap one either lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha this is getting funny now same old story :biggrin:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Usa1 keepin' it real!! :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I


Shits even got it's own theme song :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 29 2007, 09:03 AM~9330162
> *Usa1 keepin' it real!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I
> Shits even got it's own theme song :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Lol , you tryin real hard eh . :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

lowdeville 


Thanks for the bump !


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Its like days of our lives in here. . . 




seriously, I think PH and BMH both have some good products, But you both have certain drawbacks too. I would still use either one of your products for sure.


----------



## 1 lowfukn ram (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Dec 3 2007, 09:28 PM~9368155
> *Its like days of our lives in here. . .
> seriously, I think PH and BMH both have some good products, But you both have certain drawbacks too. I would still use either one of your products for sure.
> *


x2


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

:0


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 30 2007, 02:03 AM~9330162
> *Usa1 keepin' it real!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=F_VImPZTI7I
> Shits even got it's own theme song :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's the first donk on 49's....I'm going to have to put that in my avitar :cheesy:
****** donk


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

t2t


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

n i thought this topic was done for :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 10 2007, 12:17 PM~9417768
> *n i thought this topic was done for  :biggrin:
> *




Hell naw , Pro Hopper got some real good surprises in the making for 08 .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Ill give you guys a hint - A very very big storm coming soon .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2007, 12:19 PM~9417779
> *Ill give you guys a hint -  A very very big storm coming soon .
> *


dont tell me 
the shit hit the fan


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2007, 12:25 PM~9417818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a big hole that sucks.................at least you're not changing much. :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I'm just not competitive enough to get al this. You call it competition, but to me its just to show off what youve done, promote your product,be proud of your skills,show what challenges you met, thats why i think cars that break down should be stopped (dancing) thats the majority of the competition is the work done to the car, and if it fails...

Its funy when people say "oh your kind of truck is easy to swang" well if its so easy and you wanna win so bad, why arent you building one of those kinmd of trucks?

Ill refuse to take any hopping comp too seriously,until they give everyone the same car, same 'type' of setup, strickter time limits.

Most classes are getting boring anyway, when alls that left is to get more lockup and a longer wheelbase.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha here we go again :biggrin:


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 10 2007, 08:20 PM~9421420
> *I'm just not competitive enough to get al this. You call it competition, but to me its just to show off what youve done, promote your product,be proud of your skills,show what challenges you met, thats why i think cars that break down should be stopped (dancing) thats the majority of the competition is the work done to the car, and if it fails...
> 
> Its funy when people say "oh your kind of truck is easy to swang" well if its so easy and you wanna win so bad, why arent you building one of those kinmd of trucks?
> ...




True , but now it seems if you can actually break down to a pile of shit you get to get a high score . I cant understand that part...  :dunno:


----------



## maniak2005 (Mar 13, 2005)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 12 2007, 12:55 PM~9435980
> *
> 
> 
> ...





wanna see this


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 14 2007, 10:31 PM~9456872
> *wanna see this
> *











Coming soon ............................


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

i'm gessing we about 2 get hit by a hurricane :uh:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pitbull_432_@Dec 15 2007, 10:00 AM~9458789
> *i'm gessing we about 2 get hit by a hurricane :uh:
> *



Pretty close :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 10 2007, 01:19 PM~9417779
> *Ill give you guys a hint -  A very very big storm coming soon .
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Better tell the BM boys to board up the shop windows :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


>


 ttt


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

did the hop ever happen?


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

bUMP


----------



## 84Joe (Nov 22, 2009)

Was sup David , ttt homie


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Flaco712 (Oct 10, 2010)

I've never had anything but prohopper and I will say they have been going strong for about 8 yrs now with no issues maybe its luck maybe not but I would continue to run their stuff but I would like to see it more easily available for us people who don't live on the coast


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

what happened to the title??


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup::bowrofl:


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

All the talk and still no video or nothing. This is bullshit!


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Man thats some desperate Shet ! I didnt change my post !


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Man thats some desperate Shet ! I didnt change my post !


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

1usamotorsports.com said:


> Man thats some desperate Shet ! I didnt change my post !





BrownAzt3ka said:


>


 I agree sad! Desperate


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

JUST2C said:


> I agree sad! *Desperate*


*Kinda like the mach3 coils and gf II gears you post up in every topic on lay it low? :dunno:*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

You forgot Saco :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

dogbonekustoms said:


> what happened to the title??


Wow, not cool.


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*​only a moderator could have done that,... jus sayin*


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *​only a moderator could have done that,... jus sayin*


What are you saying??


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

LunaticMark said:


> What are you saying??


He Said 

Posted by *EMPIRE CUSTOMS*  *​only a moderator could have done that,...*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

LunaticMark said:


> Okay I did it??


dam it's like that...


Gilbert could have changed it aswell since he posted the topic....Funny shit though


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *​only a moderator could have done that,... jus sayin*


some people shoudnt be mods on this site, just sayin.


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> dam it's like that...
> 
> 
> Gilbert could have changed it aswell since he posted the topic....Funny shit though




Naw bro , That was a buster move . I promise that wasnt me at all . Theres only maybe 2-3 people who could of done that minus me only 2 people LEFT . I changed my password to be safe . I been stayin outa all yalls drama ​


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Sup eeerbody


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

So all parts they sell are old parts on shelf and tryin to sell out


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> So all parts they sell are old parts on shelf and tryin to sell out


 All new parts and shipments from same manufacturers :thumbsup:


----------



## josephm86 (Jul 23, 2012)

K just wondering i like the motors never tried a gear but in a week i need 2 piston pump complete


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

josephm86 said:


> So all parts they sell are old parts on shelf and tryin to sell out


TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AT PRO HOPPER , THEY HAVE ALOT OF STUFF IN STOCK TRUST IVE SEEN IT LOL , OH YEAH FUCK THE MODERATOR THAT CHANGED THE NAME BITCH ASS MOVE IMO....


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Do u have a recent pic of their parts in stock?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

josephm86 said:


> K just wondering i like the motors never tried a gear but in a week i need 2 piston pump complete


 :thumbsup:



MI CAMINO '85 said:


> TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES AT PRO HOPPER , THEY HAVE ALOT OF STUFF IN STOCK TRUST IVE SEEN IT LOL , OH YEAH FUCK THE MODERATOR THAT CHANGED THE NAME BITCH ASS MOVE IMO....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

somebody got their panties in a knot.


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Ya it was a bad move on who did it! :buttkick:


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## JUST2C (Oct 7, 2010)

ttt


----------

